# "I only eat once a day"- Staying natural with Logan



## imabit2lil (Mar 19, 2018)

This week in Mortal Athlete we are sharing Logan's story.

https://youtu.be/ev8yP2zwYmc

He explains to you what he eats once a day and how he prefers healthy natural alternative to supplements and pills.

Don't let his size fool you, as Logan explains size does not matter! "Your workout is what you put in"; As he always pushes to his own personal limit and sets individual goals for himself to stay in shape.

Did Logan's story captivate you? 

Remember, this is what works for him and he shared this to encourage/motivate you to find what works for you!!

Be sure to LIKE SHARE and SUBSCRIBE.


(Share your story at Mortalathlete@gmail.com and we may feature you in our next video!)


Until then stay fit! 






Sent from my LGMP450 using Tapatalk


----------



## bicepsdude (May 22, 2018)

oh come on!don't trick us!


----------



## Derek Wilson (Jun 25, 2018)

Seriously! I should follow it for saving some $$$


----------



## Derek Wilson (Jul 1, 2018)

bicepsdude said:


> oh come on!don't trick us!


----------



## imabit2lil (Jul 1, 2018)

bicepsdude said:


> oh come on!don't trick us!


It's not a trick it's a real interview he's from another country.

And yes he saves a lot of money 

Sent from my LGMP450 using Tapatalk


----------



## Derek Wilson (Jul 7, 2018)

imabit2lil said:


> It's not a trick it's a real interview he's from another country.
> 
> And yes he saves a lot of money
> 
> Sent from my LGMP450 using Tapatalk


Good to hear that it is a real interview. 

By the way,
Which part of this world is he living?


----------



## imabit2lil (Jul 7, 2018)

Derek Wilson said:


> Good to hear that it is a real interview.
> 
> By the way,
> Which part of this world is he living?


My brother and I create these videos to help people get motivated

He is originally from Liberia

Here is a link to his interview! Enjoy and let us know what you think!

https://youtu.be/ev8yP2zwYmc

Sent from my LGMP450 using Tapatalk


----------



## Derek Wilson (Jul 15, 2018)

That was a great work. 

I appreciate. 

Try to upload more....love it.


----------



## Derek Wilson (Jul 15, 2018)

I wanna eat once a day. Now, I want to check how it works for me?


----------



## imabit2lil (Jul 15, 2018)

Derek Wilson said:


> I wanna eat once a day. Now, I want to check how it works for me?


Be careful! If you are not accustomed to it please ease into it so you do not find yourself light headed and pass out! Especially since it's summer time right now! 

I also eat a full meal once a day. I snack throughout the day with fruit to curve my hunger until then.

My brother's youtube channel is Mortal Athlete.
He has many interviews there to encourage others.

You are right I will work harder to share them here!



Sent from my LGMP450 using Tapatalk


----------



## Derek Wilson (Jul 15, 2018)

imabit2lil said:


> Be careful! If you are not accustomed to it please ease into it so you do not find yourself light headed and pass out! Especially since it's summer time right now!
> 
> I also eat a full meal once a day. I snack throughout the day with fruit to curve my hunger until then.
> 
> ...



Fruits can be an additional option after a full meal once a day.


----------

